

Arthur C Clarke predicting the future in 1964 - signa11
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOaZspeSBZU

======
sinc
Arthur C Clarke recorded an inspiring video in 2007 (shortly before his
death). And he predicted the future again.
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qLdeEjdbWE&feature=relat...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qLdeEjdbWE&feature=related)

------
JeffL
Sort of true, but the problem is you want to be where your friends and family
(and soccer team!) are.

